# Diaw in Euro Championships



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw is doing pretty well for France in the Championships in Europe. In 3 games he has averaged 15 PPG, 4.3 assists, 5.3 assists, 1.3 steals, and 1.7 blocks

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/cid_SbGnUV12IgwUcAUu7UmfU1.teamID_282.compID_qMRZdYCZI6EoANOrUf9le2.season_2005.roundID_3769.playerID_33925.html


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds great. Kind of weird question, but does Diaw speak english?


----------



## mr_tibo (May 15, 2003)

during the last game, Diaw was 0/11 at the FT line. Quite impressive. :dead: 

A guy that is playing in the NBA for 2 years do speak English.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Diaw might be the best all around player in the tournament along with Kirilenko. He qualified France to the next round on his own, litterally. The only problem with him is his carelessness with the ball at times, but then again he is the only creator for this team so I can forgive that to him, and his horrendous shooting : after 3 games he shot 4 for 22 from the FT line (yes, you read that right 4/22) and 1 for 6 from the closer European 3 point line.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mr_tibo said:


> during the last game, Diaw was 0/11 at the FT line. Quite impressive. :dead:
> 
> A guy that is playing in the NBA for 2 years do speak English.


Thats just terrible. Worse than Steven Hunter..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol I guess Diaw will be replacing Shirley as a bench warmer.........=(


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

when i find the necessary time, i'llput together a clip from Diaws play during the eurobasket, but i think it will be for after next weekend as i go to belgrade thursday


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

starvydas said:


> Diaw might be the best all around player in the tournament along with Kirilenko. He qualified France to the next round on his own, litterally. The only problem with him is his carelessness with the ball at times, but then again he is the only creator for this team so I can forgive that to him, and his horrendous shooting : after 3 games he shot 4 for 22 from the FT line (yes, you read that right 4/22) and 1 for 6 from the closer European 3 point line.


ouch!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

This is not looking good. 4 of 22? What the hell? He's a guard isn't he?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

He was 57 of 77 last year, so he can shoot em ok. He must have gotten himself into a bad rhythm or something.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I wouldn't panic after a couple of bad games. The Slovenian game was the fourth game in four days. Boris was expected to carry the entire team after Pietrus got injured so he was undoubtedly exhausted. 

Free throw shooting is something players really have to work on. Jason Kidd averaged below 70% his first four years. Jamaal Tinsley of the Pacers shot only 57.1% from the line in the playoffs. However, you are right in noting that no one can really be successful at PG unless he can hit his foul shots.


----------

